# Obt , obt usambara



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

Pterinochilus murinus usambara - Orange Baboon Tarantula 

What's the difference between the original obt and the usambara form , I'm looking to buy and I've found an usambara but would like to know what you think


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

septicrazorwire said:


> Pterinochilus murinus usambara - Orange Baboon Tarantula
> 
> What's the difference between the original obt and the usambara form , I'm looking to buy and I've found an usambara but would like to know what you think


Usambara refers to the locale of the colour form also known RCF red colour form its the same spider as an OBt The normal coloured one is the same species just from different parts of africa also called NCF or TCF normal or true colour form known as the mombasa starburst baboon


----------



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi , thanks , I did a bit of research and I found its called the usambara mountain variant (umv) , I just wanted to know what was the difference in colour and any difference in behaviour or care needs 

Looked at some pics but its hard to tell the differece


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Here you go: Pterinochilus POCOCK 1897
Extracted quote:


> *P. murinus TCF: typical colour form*
> Named after the colouration of the type, different pale beigecolouration, sometimes with a greenish sheen, long setae on legs and abdomen pale pink.
> *P. murinus RCF: red colour form*
> Long and short setae red/orange, often sold as _P. mamillatus_ or _P._ spp. "usambara"
> ...


----------



## emilyhofland (5 mo ago)

septicrazorwire said:


> Hi , thanks , I did a bit of research and I found its called the usambara mountain variant (umv) , I just wanted to know what was the difference in colour and any difference in behaviour or care needs
> 
> Looked at some pics but its hard to tell the differece


I can't find pictures to discern this species apart either. And one of the few, I found, while looking for you; just now. Had the only photo mismatched to the variant, with the variant name spelled wrong. (they had a bcf, as a Usambara Mountain.)
Well luckily for you. My little lady decided to come out and socialize, yesterday. I am about 90% sure (I'm not an expert). That this is a Usambara Mountain. And I'm technically unsure of her sex, she's just over a year old. In my head they are all female until the grow boy parts. So I use Unisex names. This is Nova. And as for the color, that's the original photo. She's yellow.

I have had zero issues with her. She's certainly more courageous than other species I have or had. She does not retreat at my presence. I have had her since she was a sling. I keep mine in...larger enclosures than people recommend. (I have zero issues with them not being able to hunt. I do not believe a spider, who lives just fine in the wild, get's "overwhelmed" with space). I don't want to have troubles finding it, I also don't want to be... in her bubble, to interact with the enclosure. She is currently a burrower. I have given her enough substrate to burrow (respectively), her entire life. And I got her as a sling. I am unsure if any of these details to how I keep them, has an effect on... not getting the worst of her reputation. So I share them, in case you think it worth a try.
As a note. I don't think you should hold them. It's not a cat. It doesn't want to cuddle with you. My T's, have no reason to ever think, me interacting with the enclosure, is going to result in me, trying to touch them. Cleaning or moving enclosures has also been pretty uneventful. Just go at that, with a plan. I have hardwood floors, and catch cups. Fast spiders (Except for Nova) are ridiculously awkward on my floors. I use this as part of my plan. With Nova, I keep her retreated to her burrow (block off the entrance too) and move out everything around it. And I have been able to rehouse her, by carrying her web-ball into the new home. And just waiting for her to come out and find a new spot.

I have only seen a threat posture once. It was adorable, as she was about the size of my thumb-tip. She was smaller than my pinkie tip when I got her, and is now pushing a 4 inch leg span at 9 months. I feed her weekly, unless she gives me cause, not to. (You'll know... If Nova is going to into premolt, she will kill all the prey, and leave it lay). I water her... more often than I feed her, taking care to keep her substrate dry, especially around her burrow. My substrate seems to soak up the water, somehow. Which is fine, I see them pulling water from the "dirt". I just keep that in mind, when I do give them water. And when I gauge if they still have any. Because in my enclosures, empty water dish, doesn't mean no water, don't turn the substrate into mud.
You gotta see her, when she flattens out on the glass. She's real big. And it's all legs. It's gotta look like she's exploding out of her tiny burrow entrance.

I saw one of these (unsure of variant), when I was a teen. I've wanted one ever since, and never seen one again. I found one on my 40th birthday. And, I'm pretty proud of this one. ... Made me happy to finally see one again. Turned out, my partner, didn't know I felt this way. She didn't mind my interest in spiders, as long as it was my super friendly stripe-knee she knows so well. ... She didn't know I had this history to the OBT. Or as she calls it "Nightmare fuel". Lol... And she's been pretty relieved to see that I haven't been getting the behavior shown in so many of these videos.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Thread from 2013. You may want to repost your findings/information as a new thread.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Thread from 2013. You may want to repost your findings/information as a new thread.


Why?
Unlike most of the zombie threads that get resurrected, at least this time it's a relevant reply to the subject! And adds positively to the original post.

Emilyhofland- yes, that's an Usambara.
And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

ian14 said:


> Why?
> Unlike most of the zombie threads that get resurrected, at least this time it's a relevant reply to the subject! And adds positively to the original post.
> 
> Emilyhofland- yes, that's an Usambara.
> And welcome to the forum!


Purely because the OP never posted after 2015, and the two members that responded never returned after 2016. No one else has resurrected the thread so given the time lapse I thought it would receive more viewings and comments if a new thread, but hey how what do I know......?


----------



## emilyhofland (5 mo ago)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Purely because the OP never posted after 2015, and the two members that responded never returned after 2016. No one else has resurrected the thread so given the time lapse I thought it would receive more viewings and comments if a new thread, but hey how what do I know......?


Looks to me like, you and ian, both helped with this "ressurection"... It's popping, right now.


----------

